# Has anyone else seen this? (Foreboding KG quote)



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

From the lastest ESPN NBA Power Rankings:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2006&week=9

Remember when I wrote that Wolves need Artest to keep KG from getting discouraged? Judging by this KG quote, they'd better hurry: ''I don't make decisions around here. I guess I've just got to live with it till the summer gets here.''



I hate reading stuff like this.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I love messages like these. KG does not speak enough about his status of wanting or not wanting to be here. If a comment like this doesn't get McHale and co. to make a move, and quickly, then KG deserves to ask for a trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He also had a quote today saying that this team doesn't have an identity... Yeah a move is needed ASAP


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

The worst part about quotes like this (and the one that Sheefo mentioned) is that it's just gonna result in us being subjected to another six months of KG trade rumors. McHale definitely needs to make a move of some sort, and if not, we need to find a GM that will. Again, I say we go after Kiki HARD in the summer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> The worst part about quotes like this (and the one that Sheefo mentioned) is that it's just gonna result in us being subjected to another six months of KG trade rumors.



Exactly. The management is not really doing everything.... Its like they are trying simulate a season on NBA Live 06, without making any moves. The players they brought in were mediocre at best (Jaric). We are relying on Wally to be our second option for the whole season. He is not the most consistent of players nor always that healthy. Don't get me wrong though, he is doing really good this season. But we really do need a 3rd option in the starting lineup and a consistent one off the bench.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

The only move they can make is Wally, and his cotranct, no matter how much he scores, is harder then heck to move and not many will give value back.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wally's got a big contract, but he is starting to play like an all-star but still isn't enough to match the contract's need. What about getting rid of Hassell's long contract? $26 mil 6 years.

A move is must made ASAP or we will start to hear rumors speculating KG again, so go on.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't think even portland wants him and his contract now, but maybe Larry Brown wants his D? You never know, but he isn't worth his contract either.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

JBoog35 said:


> I don't think even portland wants him and his contract now, but maybe Larry Brown wants his D? You never know, but he isn't worth his contract either.


Yeah, but even if NY wants him, what do we get out of it? Ideally we'd get some combination that included either Lee or Ariza, but I'm skeptical. And Isaiah's a terrible GM, but even he wouldn't include Frye in a trade that didn't bring back a legit all-star. The only things that I could really see from NY would be Hassell and Kandi's expiring contract for Penny's expiring contract (which wouldn't help us since we'd still be over the cap anyway), or Marbury (who is the LAST player I'd want to pick up).


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Why would you trade Hassell? He's not overpayed (not sure why so many people think he is), and he's actually doing what's expected of him. The only way you trade him is in a deal for Artest. And I would try to move Wally in a deal like that first, and only give them Hassell if we have to.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> Yeah, but even if NY wants him, what do we get out of it? Ideally we'd get some combination that included either Lee or Ariza, but I'm skeptical. And Isaiah's a terrible GM, but even he wouldn't include Frye in a trade that didn't bring back a legit all-star. The only things that I could really see from NY would be Hassell and Kandi's expiring contract for Penny's expiring contract (which wouldn't help us since we'd still be over the cap anyway), or Marbury (who is the LAST player I'd want to pick up).


 Is there a better PG on your roster than Marbury? That question would be no


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lets please not talk Marbury. Neither do we want him or does he want to be here. Not happening.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone else sounds fine.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Lets please not talk Marbury. Neither do we want him or does he want to be here. Not happening.


 How do you know? No offense but I think it would be a help to have him there. Hes not the same player he was when he was here the first time. You were like 6 when the Wolves drafted him. I know all about his tenure in Minny because I was a big Starbury fan and followed him, even back then.

I think put back next to KG he would flourish


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The guy can't get along with one of the best coaches in the league, he is just going to run over a coach Casey. The guy can't get over himself. But I have been watching the Wolves for a long time. I have seen him play a few times with the Wolves. If he was anything, he would at least put a team he plays a for in playoff contension. People say Isaih Thomas is a bad GM, he just is building around the wrong player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The guy can't get along with one of the best coaches in the league, he is just going to run over a coach Casey. The guy can't get over himself. But I have been watching the Wolves for a long time. I have seen him play a few times with the Wolves. If he was anything, he would at least put a team he plays a for in playoff contension. People say Isaih Thomas is a bad GM, he just is building around the wrong player.


 You do know the history of Larry Brown and PG's right. Every PG he has inherited tooka couple years to get a grasp of what he was trying to do. Allen IVerson, Chauncy Billups, Stephon Marbury. Dont put that all on Stephon its not just him


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> You do know the history of Larry Brown and PG's right. Every PG he has inherited tooka couple years to get a grasp of what he was trying to do. Allen IVerson, Chauncy Billups, Stephon Marbury. Dont put that all on Stephon its not just him


AI played mostly the 2 while LB was there and Snow played his "run the show, don't shoot PG", then Chauncey did the same, now that LB is gone people finally realize how good chauncey is offensively, not taking away from the clutch shooter he was under brown, but he seems to have more freedom to be twice the player under flip. Marbury has the AI mind issues, problem? Starbury plays the 1, not the 2. Notice Rip and his offense under brown, AI under brown, don't be surprised if Crawford ends up leading the team in scoring this year in NY.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> AI played mostly the 2 while LB was there and Snow played his "run the show, don't shoot PG", then Chauncey did the same, now that LB is gone people finally realize how good chauncey is offensively, not taking away from the clutch shooter he was under brown, but he seems to have more freedom to be twice the player under flip. Marbury has the AI mind issues, problem? Starbury plays the 1, not the 2. Notice Rip and his offense under brown, AI under brown, don't be surprised if Crawford ends up leading the team in scoring this year in NY.


Not being smart in when I say this but I know what position who played it and when. Being a season ticket holder for the 76ers, AI was a PG before Larry Brown became the coach. AI also played PG up until about a month before the All-Star game that year. Larry Brown "attempts" to change the way these guys play. Chauncey is as good as he is because Larry Brown disciplined him. It took Chauncey a couple season and Larry Brown assisted in him becoming the player he is, Flip has only taken the rest of the "shackles" of of Billups. 

Yes Marbury plays PG, but its Larry Brown who has a history of playing mind games with his star player which is usually a PG. I dont understand where you are going with the quote about Rip Hamilton and AI and Crawford, as to what we are talking about.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Is there a better PG on your roster than Marbury? That question would be no


You're right. But one of the major problems with this team as it's constructed right now is too many long term contracts to players who aren't worth the money they're being paid. Is Marbury going to make that any better (being owed $60mil for the three seasons AFTER this one)? I doubt it.

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm (Marbury's salary)
http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/minnesota.htm (KG's)

The salary for Marbs and KG in 2008/09 would be nearly $46 million...for a team that still wouldn't win a damn thing.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> You're right. But one of the major problems with this team as it's constructed right now is too many long term contracts to players who aren't worth the money they're being paid. Is Marbury going to make that any better (being owed $60mil for the three seasons AFTER this one)? I doubt it.
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm (Marbury's salary)
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/minnesota.htm (KG's)
> ...


Precisely, that is what I think what Sheefo is thinkin of. And, Marbury will send some negative vibes on the team if he returned.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Agent K said:


> Precisely, that is what I think what Sheefo is thinkin of. And, Marbury will send some negative vibes on the team if he returned.


Hell, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and assume that he'd leave his pouty face and his towel in NYC...even if he brings a positive attitude he's not worth the money.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Neither one of Chauncey Billups or Iverson has fallen as much as Marbury has with the coaching changes though. This guy used to go off for 20 every game basically last season. Now looking at the box score, he is getting like 6 pts and 3 assists? It took a couple of years for those teams to get to the finals... Not to inherit what Brown brings. Marbury has to have some blame in how HE performs each night... It is not the coaches fault. He basically performs best when he wants to. Marbury is not at the level of a Billups or Iverson.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Neither one of Chauncey Billups or Iverson has fallen as much as Marbury has with the coaching changes though. This guy used to go off for 20 every game basically last season. Now looking at the box score, he is getting like 6 pts and 3 assists? It took a couple of years for those teams to get to the finals... Not to inherit what Brown brings. Marbury has to have some blame in how HE performs each night... It is not the coaches fault. He basically performs best when he wants to. Marbury is not at the level of a Billups or Iverson.


At least be factual Sheefo. Marbury is avg 18 pts, 6.5 assists and 3.5 rebounds. Hes only had 4 games where hes scored under 10 pts and in 3 of those 4 games hes had over 7 assists while still shooting a respectable 44%. Hes has fallen some but its the same issues hes having that Iverson and Billups had. And as a Sixers fan yes it took a few years for AI to get what Larry Brown was preaching, AI was almost traded to the Pistons the year it finally clicked for him. Also, the Pistons and Sixers didnt have the luxury that New York has, If Marbury isnt playing well, Larry brown has 2 other options in Nate Robinson and Jamal Crawford. Something the Sixers or Detroit didnt have. nobody is saying Marbury is at the level of AI or even Billups this season, but most of what you just wrote is wrong.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Under normal circumstances I'd want absolutely nothing to do with Marbury. But with the situation this franchise is in, a risk like that must be taken. The same is the case with Artest. Either of those guys could completely destroy this team. But McHale has put us in such a horrible position that we have to do something.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

What I am saying is, Jamal Crawford will lead the team in scoring, like AI and like Rip, because he runs his offense through everyone but his PG's and runs plenty of plays for his SG's. LB is not going to do much for Marbury, I think it'll be Frye, maybe Curry and Crawford who take the reigns and run with it in a couple of years, I'd put money that they trade marbury.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> What I am saying is, Jamal Crawford will lead the team in scoring, like AI and like Rip, because he runs his offense through everyone but his PG's and runs plenty of plays for his SG's. LB is not going to do much for Marbury, I think it'll be Frye, maybe Curry and Crawford who take the reigns and run with it in a couple of years, I'd put money that they trade marbury.


 Agreed


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i dont want marbury again...becuz all our cap would be tied up in him and kg, so we would be faced with 1st-2nd round exits each year


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I put money on a memphis sighting in marbury's future.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> i dont want marbury again...becuz all our cap would be tied up in him and kg, so we would be faced with 1st-2nd round exits each year


The Wolves will *never* have cap room as long as KG is around. Our cap room is already all tied up and 1st and 2nd rounder exits would look great right now.


----------

